# Motor Curves



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone know to to properly use Uve's Motor Calculation page? http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Lab/8679/motor.html

I am trying to input the numbers for a K91-4003, but when I stick the data into this calc, http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/, it doesn't work. I keep on getting a negative K value, and I think that is causing it. I am using the 75 volt torque curve, and I tried the other curves for it but those didn't fly either. 

HELP!!!!


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah I've noticed on the ev calculator that both of the Siemens motors and the GE motor don't seem to work with any car. I don't even know what the a,b,c,d,k and n measurements are. I'm hoping someone can explain them to me or can point me to a place that tells about it.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

You're supposed to use the torque curves for your motor and input the data into Uve's Motor Calculation page to get the a,b,c,d,k,n numbers, but for some reason it doesn't seem to work when I input the appropriate graph data, and then take those a,b,c,d,k,n and stick them into the EV Calc. It's driving me insane!! I must be doing something wrong, and most likely it's obvious!!!


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

I know this is a really OLD post...
What I found was that the program does not like blanks...

I just copied the highest amps and torque into the remaining blanks and it worked great for both of the motor programs...

I hope this helps...

MO


----------

